# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Семинар с Иваном Балабановым в Киеве, 2-3 октября 2010 года.

## Ольга Вартанян

Впервые в СНГ!!!!!!


*2009 AWMA (American Working Malinois Association) Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2008 AWMA (American Working Malinois Association) Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2007 FCI  Torino, Italy All Breeds World Champion
2007 FMBB Le Touquet, France  Belgian Shepherd World Champion
2007 AWDF (American Working Dog Federation) All Breeds Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2006 AWDF (American Working Dog Federation) All Breeds Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2005 AWDF (American Working Dog Federation) All Breeds Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2004 AWMA (American Working Malinois Association) Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2003 AWMA (American Working Malinois Association) Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2001 USCA (United Schutzhund Clubs of America) German Shepherd Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2001 AWDF (American Working Dog Federation) All Breeds Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2000 AWDF (American Working Dog Federation) All Breeds Nationals IPO 3 Champion
2000 FMBB Homburg,Germany Belgian Shepherd World Vice Champion
2000 DVG America All Breeds Nationals IPO 3 Champion
1999 DVG America All Breeds Nationals IPO 3 Champion
1998 DVG America All Breeds Nationals IPO 3 Champion * 

http://www.premierprotectiondogs.com/index.html


*Cеминар с Иваном Балабановым 2-3 октября 2010 года.*

В программе семинара - теория и практика разделов "В" и "С" IPO.

Общая стоимость участия (за оба дня):
- участник с собакой - 150 евро
- без собаки - 100 евро

Количество участников с собаками ограничено! Просьба подавать заявки заранее!

Предоплата участия в семинаре - в течение 2 месяцев . 
[more]Подать заявки и оплатить участие можно будет на Универсальном Чемпионате на этой неделе.[/more]
Предположительно, семинар пройдёт в г. Буча Киевской области.
Подробности о месте проведения уточним в ближайшее время. 

_Внимание! Фото- и видеосъёмка семинара запрещены!_

С уважением, организаторы.

Все вопросы:

Алекс Вяткин
Mobile     +38067-503-1646
E-mail     alexvyatkin@hotmail.com

Ольга Вартанян
Mobile     +38067-449-1896
Skype     Vartanyan Olga 
E-mail     vartanyanolga@rambler.ru

----------

